# Pet Store Owners and Employees



## Devils of York (Jul 28, 2010)

Anyone here own or work in an independent pet specialty store? How many bags of food do you sell in a week? Is there a PETCO or PetSmart in your area?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

How come? I dont' own or work in one, but i shop in one all the time.


----------



## Devils of York (Jul 28, 2010)

xellil said:


> How come? I dont' own or work in one, but i shop in one all the time.


Family considering opening a store. Want to know if sales forecasts are realistic. Of course, it is all dependent on local market.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I run a doggy daycare, retail is not our focus, but we do have a boutique off of the main lobby where I stock a handful of dog foods, toys, high quality treats, and holistic tinctures. 
We have a petco and a petsmart less than 5 miles away.
Food sales are not our focus, and we do zero marketing for it. We don't have much apace for retail either, but we make about $1500 profit every month on it, very small amount. We do a 35% markup on most foods, however for Taste of the Wild we only do 25% because the prices most people pay retail is our wholesale value for it, and this is the case for the entire area.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

The store I go to is actually a wild bird store but it has a corner with dog stuff. It only sells one brand of dog food but it has all this artsy craftsy stuff. 

I buy the stuff there that is made by local craftspeople. To me, that's the draw for local. I can get stuff made in China at PetSmart. 

Plus, the people at the store go to all the local farmers markets AND they have two golden doodles who greet you at the door and shop with you.

I live in Indianapolis - there are pet stores everywhere. I drive about half an hour to get to this store.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Um yeah since switching to raw, I've bought two plush toys and a bottle of detangler at pet stores so far this year.... as far as dog stuff anyway.

Oh wait, I did buy like three 5lb bags of Primal turkey necks and like 6 2lb chubs of Primal whole sardine grind from a local pet store. But the turkey necks are way too expensive, though I do like the hormone/antibiotic free aspect, and the dogs HATED the sardine grind. So yeah, gave that up in like oh geeze I think May was the last time I bought something like that.
Oh and I bought two cans of Tripett, the dogs liked it but I feel frozen goodness is better than canned so never bought more.

And the Wellness Core kibble my cat eats lasts like 4 months with the 12lb bag, so I only have to buy that a few times a year. Usually have the pet store guy special order it for me because not many people buy it so they don't stock it and I hate going to big chain stores like Petco/smart.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I do not shop PetSmart or PETCO and will not. I mostly support the local businesses in my area with the exception of Pet Supplies Plus. I have to say since going raw not much pet store shopping going on.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I'd be interested ot hear any results, though I don't think we have anyone on here besides Linsey?

It is my dream to open up a pet boutique one day that focuses on having a good selection of pet foods, along with a small amount of toys, supplements, supplies, etc.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

The only thing I have bought at PetSmart recently was a prong collar for Buck last night. I know! I know! Hahaha. But I know how to use it. He is the hardest dog to leash train I have ever had. I don't foresee him needing it for more than just a few weeks though. 

Anyway, we have a smaller store that only sells food like Orijen, Acana, Evo, etc. They are a "natural" pet store aptly named Naturally4Paws. From there within the last few months (since April) I have bought:

- several yak chews
- 2 Mendota british style slip leads (one for Buck and one for Dude)
- Buck's show lead (mendota slip lead style)
- Various types of treats
- A no stuffing raccoon toy
- styptic powder for nail trims
- Nail clippers
- a ton of other things I can't think of

Future purchases:
- new leads for both dogs (because my leash obsession is like many DFCer's collar obsession!)
- One of those indestructible piggies (although I think we might go for the pterodactyl)
- More treats
- More yak chews

IF we were still feeding kibble, this is where we would be buying from.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thats another thing.... I prefer Ella's Lead leather collars and rope leads, so its not like I'm going to buy that kind of stuff at a pet store. And stuff for training like bitesuit tugs, prongs, long lines, etc. I usually get online too from someplace like dogsportgear.com or eliteK9. Pet store stuff just isn't tough enough to hold up to my dogs, especially for the prices they charge. I also have nylon collars and my leather agitation harness (called a walking harness on his site) is from Stillwater kennel supply.

I think I went through like four or five pet store collars with Scout (and she ate Lily's nylon one, but thats another story), even with Hamilton adjustable nylon ones that had proved pretty good for Lily. I finally said screw it and ordered some tougher stuff. It all still looks new despite having been beat to hell.

So what I'm saying is maybe a few out of the ordinary options for owners who need something more durable. :wink:

I do not like the quality of prong that petsmart/co carry. They are cheap crap that they charge an arm and a leg for. The prongs don't have smooth edges. Better to invest in a Herm Sprenger. bridgeportequipment.com has chrome plated ones for very cheap.
Mine is made by hamilton, I got it cheap at a local pet/lawn/yard store chain.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

I go to a pet store thats in another city because they carry dog clothes I can't find anywhere else.... and they give us discounts because Piper has to get stuff altered for her. =D

One thing i WISH they had was martingale collars which I can't find *anywhere* and always have to get online!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

monkeys23 said:


> T
> 
> I do not like the quality of prong that petsmart/co carry. They are cheap crap that they charge an arm and a leg for. The prongs don't have smooth edges. Better to invest in a Herm Sprenger. bridgeportequipment.com has chrome plated ones for very cheap.
> Mine is made by hamilton, I got it cheap at a local pet/lawn/yard store chain.


I compared the Top Paw prong from PetSmart to my Herm Sprenger. Not only are the prongs heavier on mine, but the ends are better rounded with a small bevel to lay flat. And the price is very similar. The Top Paw did seem like very low quality in comparison and I would not be comfortable using those prongs.

All my stuff is leather also except I do buy cheap collars at PetSmart - I am not into those fancy collars but I do like a nice sturdy leash that's going to last awhile. We get them made by the Amish and there is no stitching.

I buy stuffed toys at PetSmart. I have a dog who carries a stuffed toy pretty much everywhere he goes. So we have alot of them around the house for him.


----------



## Devils of York (Jul 28, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the insight on products, and who would and would not be potential customers. If we do this, we are definitely looking to out of the ordinary, and to provide a selection of things people actually want.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

KittyKat said:


> I go to a pet store thats in another city because they carry dog clothes I can't find anywhere else.... and they give us discounts because Piper has to get stuff altered for her. =D
> 
> One thing i WISH they had was martingale collars which I can't find *anywhere* and always have to get online!


I never buy clothes from petmart. For one thing, everyone else buys them. And they rarely have good things for larger dogs. PLUS, their small stuff never fits my weenie dog.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I refuse to shop at Petco, horrible company. I will occasionally shop at Petsmart. Ive worked for both and Petsmart is by far the "better" company. I don't buy much except the discounted dog toys and a pooper scooper once. I usually shop at pet club which is a small chain in this area. I think they have 10 stores. I don't really buy much, "cheap" toys, collars, leashes. I did buy my dog food from them but have since switched to PMR. I use to get my dog food from feed stores because it was 10$ less than pet food express.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I have made good friends with our local petshop, 2 ladies own it and they love Mollie and Windy coming in. So, I normally spend about an hour in there every week whilst Windy checks out the cat trees and Mollie runs riot.
Their kibble, big surprise to me, is the same price, if not cheaper than Petco and Petsmart and their World's Best Cat Litter is definitely cheaper. I think people just presume that a chain will always have cheaper prices, but thats not the case, at least where we live.

A lot of people come in and ask for advice on medical matters. Smaller issues where they may hesitate to fork out the big bucks to take their pet to the vet. This shop carries a lot of creams/natural pills/flea stuff and they are very knowledgeable and helpful recommending a course of action.
They also have a freezer full of pre-made raw. This is starting to become a seller, worth having the space for. People will also ask about the best kibbles to feed their new puppies and kittens and are given a run down on ingredients and then left to choose what suits them for their budget.
They have a lot of natural dog treats and everything they sell they would feed their own animals, they won't carry anything that you buy at the supermarket.
They will also fit your dog/cat for collars/harnesses/prong collars/clothing/life jackets etc and will order anything you want to try, so a lot of their appeal is the personal service, advice and help that is freely given out even if you don't buy anything. They have a very small grooming salon incorporated in there with a small number of clients, but hare happy to clip or dremel your dogs nails for $5.00. 
In the years that I've been here, I've noticed that the shop, even though it is a bit out of the way, is becoming busier and busier. I like it, so I tell people and I know I've been responsible for 5 people who now buy their food and other items from there. This is just my 2c worth, but I find it interesting watching and learning what conscientious pet owners really want.
Good luck, I hope your venture works out!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> The only thing I have bought at PetSmart recently was a prong collar for Buck last night. I know! I know! Hahaha. But I know how to use it. He is the hardest dog to leash train I have ever had. I don't foresee him needing it for more than just a few weeks though.
> 
> Anyway, we have a smaller store that only sells food like Orijen, Acana, Evo, etc. They are a "natural" pet store aptly named Naturally4Paws. From there within the last few months (since April) I have bought:
> 
> ...


I have the pink pig, dogs still haven't been able to destroy it and that was when Kenzie was here, I've had it for three years. They did however destroy the alligator by the same co., more places to grab and pull. Love their stuff.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

xellil said:


> All my stuff is leather also except I do buy cheap collars at PetSmart - I am not into those fancy collars but I do like a nice sturdy leash that's going to last awhile


Stillwater is just as cheap (if not more so) and sturdier than buying nylon at PetSmart. Just my experience. :smile:
I guess it doesn't matter as much with a small dog as they aren't as strong, but with something bigger I like knowing my equipment will NEVER fail, even with well trained dogs.



whiteleo said:


> They did however destroy the alligator by the same co., more places to grab and pull. Love their stuff.


I had the gator too. Lily would have kept it nice for years because she likes to pack stuffies around like a trophy, but Scout killed it really, really dead very quickly.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

And one other thing.... I buy my cat litter (Feline Pine) at a local grocery store (Winco) because everywhere else is charging ridiculous prices. I used to buy it at Petsmart (the only thing I bought there), but their "trainer" liked to purposefully lure my dog out of her obedience drills (I like the chance to work her around distractions and there are always big ones there) with treats that make her sick and then continued to be rude to me when I came in sans dog to buy cat litter. Gee, excuse me for having a well trained dog that I continue to work with.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

monkeys23 said:


> Stillwater is just as cheap (if not more so) and sturdier than buying nylon at PetSmart. Just my experience. :smile:
> I guess it doesn't matter as much with a small dog as they aren't as strong, but with something bigger I like knowing my equipment will NEVER fail, even with well trained dogs.
> 
> 
> I had the gator too. Lily would have kept it nice for years because she likes to pack stuffies around like a trophy, but Scout killed it really, really dead very quickly.


I never actually use a flat collar for restraint - Rebel takes it as a challenge and i don't want to risk damage to his throat or windpipe. It's just for hanging the tags, and because he doesn't like to go naked.

I've not really found PetSmart to be all that cheap either - now, I don't know what you guys pay for those really nice collars but I suspect i might have to revise my definition of expensive.

I tend to gravitate more toward this place. If I could get these locally I would be there every weekend! It takes the lady 30 days to make a new one and I would probably have three times as many if I could walk into a store and get them, because I am an impulse buyer. They don't have anything remotely like these at local or chain pet stores in my area.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Lol, thats hilarious. Naughty boy...

Lets see when I got their nylon ones (1.5" nylon show collar is what they are called) I ordered 5 because I wanted orange ones for I'm not a wolf purposes and different colors for their own and the fifth was an extra to gift to a friend.... per collar on his site is like $9 (I think he upped it to $10 recently) and includes shipping.... I only paid like $35 for those five collars so he gave me a $10 discount if you don't include the $5 for priority mail shipping. Not too shabby.
They are well trained enough to loose leash heel on a flat collar, but I let them fire off at squirrels on potty walks. They know when they are allowed to be silly or not. :smile:

I had a couple collarmania, one ribbon no buckle slide collar and a custom nylon adopt me collar. The ribbon one just would not have held up to daily use and I won't use anything but a good sturdy beast of a collar on a tie-out with Lily, so I rehomed it to a friend with a much lazier dog. 
I donated the adopt me collar. It was lovely, but grommeted holes for the buckle just don't hold up well. I much prefer melted holes even if they don't look as flashy.

You can see what i paid for Lily's For Ella on their site, but Scout's Gertrude's Son (also price listed on the site) I had a coupon code for. They modified it for me free of charge to have a D end like their working dog collar, they are awesome! And I have to say the hardware they used on Scout's collar is just above and beyond. Very high quality and very sturdy. I think for the quality and customization their prices are extremely reasonable.
And when Scout escaped and ate all the dog equipment in the spring Ella's Lead was freaking amazing. They rushed me my order of new leashes in a couple days, no extra cost or anything.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I wanted to add the following to give a better idea....

*Collars: *_Dublin Dog _that are recycled/made in the USA and the company is located in Charlotte, NC

*Toys/Miscellaneous:* _Phydeaux_ pet store located in Raleigh/Chapel Hill, NC (when I'm in the area - great store)

*Bully Sticks: *_Best Bully Sticks _website - made in the USA

*Dog Beds:* _Orvis _and _LL Bean_...he's getting a new Orvis Tempur-Pedic doggie bed for Christmas...can we say "spoiled"

*Dog Bins/Miscellaneous:* _Harry Barker _located in Charleston, SC...did just buy a new harness the other day

*AKC Toys:* _Pet Supplies Plus_...Yogi absolutely loves them...they are his favorite

I pick up all other items from local privately owned pet stores in my area.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Ooh I LOVE Red Dingo tags. Definitely have that at your store. I can only find one dealer near me and they don't do online orders.


----------

